# Garbage output from dump(8)



## Pushrod (Jan 18, 2011)

I've seen this a couple days in a row now. What's up?


```
DUMP: mapping (Pass I) [regular files]
  DUMP: mapping (Pass II) [directories]
  DUMP: estimated 27516162 tape blocks.
  DUMP: dumping (Pass III) [directories]
  DUMP: dumping (Pass IV) [regular files]
  DUMP: 10.55% done, finished in 0:42 at Tue Jan 18 07:14:58 2011
  DUMP: 26.59% done, finished in 0:27 at Tue Jan 18 07:05:11 2011
  DUMP: 46.88% done, finished in 0:16 at Tue Jan 18 06:59:34 2011
  DUMP: 68.83% done, finished in 0:09 at Tue Jan 18 06:56:38 2011
  DUMP: 88.64% done, finished in 0:03 at Tue Jan 18 06:55:47 2011
  â‚¬UMP: 88.64% done, finished in 0:03 at Tue Jan 18 06:55:47 2011â‚¬â‚¬oot/2011-01-18.dumpâ‚¬â‚¬ directoryâ‚¬â‚¬r directoryâ‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬
â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬
â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬
â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬
â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬
â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬
â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬
â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬
â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬
â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬
â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬
â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬
â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬
â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬
â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬â‚¬DUMP: DUMP: 27522380 tape blocks on 1 volume
  DUMP: finished in 1778 seconds, throughput 15479 KBytes/sec
  DUMP: level 0 dump on Tue Jan 18 06:26:58 2011
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 18, 2011)

It looks like some progress meter (like the rotating |/-\|/ stuff) printed as a random character because it doesn't 'know' it's being written to a file.


----------

